# Win 7 aus Energiesparen mit Laptop aufwecken



## GPHENOM (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob das das richtige unterforum ist.
Wenn nötig bitte verschieben.

Ich hab einen PC mit Widows 7 Ultimate und ein Netbook mit Win 7 Ultimate.
Beide sind in einem Heimnetzwerk.
Jetzt ist meine Frage ob ich per W-lan den PC aus dem Energiesparen aufwecken kann (mit dem Netbook) um die TV-Aufzeichnungen vom Hauptpc auf dem Netbook (z.B. im Bett^^) gucken kann.

Hab keine lust immer zum PC zu rennen um ihn aufzuwecken.

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten^^


----------



## dot (22. Februar 2010)

Unterstuetzt deine WLAN-Karte WOL?


----------



## GPHENOM (23. Februar 2010)

Weiß ich nicht ist ein Fritz Wlanstick v1.1


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

wenn du z.b. eine gute TV Karte im PC hast 
sind meinst Fernbedienungen  dabei die über USB laufen, da stellt man ggf. im Bios noch ein USB Wake up 
und PCI Wake up.
da kannst dann mit der FB den PC aus dem Standby holen , das geht auch mit einer Kabel losen Tastatur.
Wake Up Wlan aktiveren das weiß ich nicht ab das überhaupt funktioniert weil Wlan ja permanent Daten empfängt und ein Netz Scann macht, geht vielleicht der PC nicht mehr in dem Standby  richtig ?


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2010)

WOL funktioniert generell nur mit Lan Kabel. Allerdings sollte es kein Problem sein wenn nur den Netbook per Wlan das Magic Packet sendet und der HauptPC per Kabel angeschlossen ist.


----------



## amdintel (23. Februar 2010)

es gibt hier keinen Haupt PC jeder PC ist ein Haupt PC 
und ich konnte nicht aufs Netbook und auch nicht auf anderen PCs zugreifen und noch mal "Taste Rollen"
ist ohne Funktion , die Taste Rollen wird genötigt um den USB Hub umzuschalten , dahin ist kein spiel Kram sondern , ein mal ein Scanner, mehrere HDDs und UMTs


----------



## GPHENOM (23. Februar 2010)

Der HauptPC ist leider mit dem oben genannten Stick angeschlossen.

@amdintel

Ich muss zugeben dein post ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt hier keinen Haupt PC jeder PC ist ein Haupt PC
> und ich konnte nicht aufs Netbook und auch nicht auf anderen PCs zugreifen und noch mal "Taste Rollen"
> ist ohne Funktion , die Taste Rollen wird genötigt um den USB Hub umzuschalten , dahin ist kein spiel Kram sondern , ein mal ein Scanner, mehrere HDDs und UMTs



Liest du eigentlich das was du schreibst?



AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Der HauptPC ist leider mit dem oben genannten Stick angeschlossen.
> 
> @amdintel
> 
> Ich muss zugeben dein post ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.



Dann geht es nicht mit WOL.


----------



## dot (23. Februar 2010)

AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Hab keine lust immer zum PC zu rennen um ihn aufzuwecken.



Wieviele Meter sind es denn? Laesst sich ein kleines "Aufweck"-Kabel verlegen? 




> WOL funktioniert generell nur mit Lan Kabel. Allerdings sollte es kein Problem sein wenn nur den Netbook per Wlan das Magic Packet sendet und der HauptPC per Kabel angeschlossen ist.



Mit der Aussage waere ich vorsichtig. Das Interwebz sagt was anderes


----------



## riedochs (23. Februar 2010)

Das Magic Packet wird ja als Broadcast verschickt und das sollte doch funktonieren.


----------



## GPHENOM (25. Februar 2010)

@dot
Das kabel müsste durch eine Decke und eine Wand also leider nein.

Würde mir jemand erklären wie ich es einrichten kann?


----------

